# special needs holland lop needs a good home! in Wisconson



## HototMama (Apr 4, 2014)

special needs holland lop needs a good home! i got a 2 year old broken sable point holland lop buck from a bad situation last year. only to find out that he has some kind of heath issue that he drinks A LOT of water. i can not keep up with how much he drinks. he is very thin and i can not get him to gain weight. he needs a home that has they time for him. he is no more than 3 pounds and is very tinny. he just needs a home that can keep a constant eye on his water bottle.


----------



## lovelops (Apr 4, 2014)

Do you have the big water holders that is for dogs that is self filling? I bought one of those for my bigger rabbits that is 11 pounds. You fill it up with about a gallon of water and it's good for a long while. I got mine at Petco for under $10. Have you looked into one of those ? That might be an option?...

Vanessa


----------



## HototMama (Apr 4, 2014)

yes, i guess i could do that. but the other reason i am selling him is that i breed rabbits for showing and i ca not breed a rabbit that has heath problems.


----------



## lovelops (Apr 4, 2014)

OH, I thought you got him to take care of him, not breed him and needed someone to give him water... I'm sorry I read the posting wrong.. You may want to check a rabbit rescue in your area and see if there is someone there that is interested
in adopting the Lop from you. I found the number for a house rabbit rescue in Wisconsin that you could call if you wanted:
Address: 5805 Anchorage Ave, Madison, WI 53705
Phone608) 232-7044

I don't know where you are but maybe they could point you in the right direction also since you said he has special needs. I wish you the best of luck with this little guy and hope that you can get him in a good home with decent people that will take care of him.

Vanessa


----------



## JBun (Apr 4, 2014)

I don't know if you are aware, but this rabbit has a very serious health problem and needs *immediate* vet attention if he hasn't already received it. Excessive drinking and weight loss can indicate renal failure, or possibly e. cuniculi. He will need much more medical care than just keeping his water filled. If the proper vet care would be a difficulty, Lovelops suggestion of finding a rabbit rescue, may be a good option.


----------



## HototMama (Apr 4, 2014)

there are no rabbit rescues or rabbit vets anywhere by where i live. the best thing i can do for him is to find him a new home. he has been like this ever sence i have had him (over a year) so i think he is stable for the time being. i have given him meds and done everything i could do for him.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Apr 5, 2014)

Do you have a large animal/livestock veterinarian near you? They may be able to help. We don't have rabbit savvy vets in our area either, but I use the livestock veterinarian in emergencies. They have a broader knowledge of all animals, especially horses which are similar to rabbits.

I would not rehome him if his health is in question and a rabbit rescue is not a possibility. Selling/trading/giving away sick animals can quickly come back on you if the information gets into the wrong hands.


----------



## Amelia1star (Sep 11, 2014)

Hope you find the best home for your little guy.


----------



## lopsofloverabbitry (Oct 19, 2014)

Where are you located in Wisconsin? I live there too!


~Breeding Quality Holland Lops Since 2012~


----------



## Kipcha (Oct 21, 2014)

It does sound like renal failure, went through that with my boy Ty. He really does need medical intervention. Where are you located? Wisconsin does have a HRS chapter, they may know someone that can take him.



OakRidgeRabbits said:


> I would not rehome him if his health is in question and a rabbit rescue is not a possibility. Selling/trading/giving away sick animals can quickly come back on you if the information gets into the wrong hands.



Why wouldn't it be an option? If the rabbit came from a bad situation where it's not the poster's fault, then I wouldn't see why it would not be an option. As long as the rabbit goes to someone with experience and not somewhere where it will be worse off, I don't understand how it wouldn't be an option.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Oct 23, 2014)

Kipcha said:


> Why wouldn't it be an option? If the rabbit came from a bad situation where it's not the poster's fault, then I wouldn't see why it would not be an option. As long as the rabbit goes to someone with experience and not somewhere where it will be worse off, I don't understand how it wouldn't be an option.



The original poster said there are not rabbit rescues in their area.


----------

